# New Animals As Leaders Drummer:



## right_to_rage (Oct 20, 2009)

those fills


----------



## animalsasleader (Oct 20, 2009)

Me gusta mucho!


----------



## Fred (Oct 20, 2009)

Jesus Christ he's good! That section that kicks in around the 3 minute mark looks fucking ridiculously hard...


----------



## -K4G- (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow.


----------



## Andrew (Oct 20, 2009)

this is the dude from animosity.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 20, 2009)

absolutely awesome! 

nice touches here and there. very nice.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 20, 2009)

Killer playing


Checkin those tablas in the back out as well


----------



## natspotats (Oct 20, 2009)

well this guy pretty much kicks ass


----------



## splinter8451 (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow this dude is awesome.


----------



## abyss258 (Oct 26, 2009)

I found a new favorite! Hot damn.


----------



## AySay (Oct 26, 2009)

Awesome!!! Is he really the new drummer, or is he just doing a really good cover? Only thing I can think I dislike is the snare sound...


----------



## alex103188 (Oct 26, 2009)

woww

Really clean.


----------



## Coryd (Nov 3, 2009)

Awesome! He is good!


----------



## bulb (Nov 5, 2009)

navene is the shit, hes a ridiculous guitarist as well, fuckin asshole haha!
hes a great fit for this band and tosin tells me he has been killin it at rehearsal!


----------



## Fzau (Nov 5, 2009)

I never that I would say this but fuck AAL!













I want this guy in MY band


----------



## f2f4 (Nov 11, 2009)

Sweet jesus Not only is this guy insanely good, but I would do terrible things to have that kit.


----------



## TruthDose (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah man, if you want some killer fills and syncopation, check out animosity.


----------



## right_to_rage (Nov 13, 2009)

I am still envious of this video


----------



## littlemurph7976 (Nov 13, 2009)

I really wanna know what china he's using but you cant see it for one of the crashes haha.

Also, that snare is really good sounding, especially considering he's using what looks like an SM58 on it


----------



## Meldville (Nov 13, 2009)

Navene is one of the better drummers to come out of the modern metal scene. He's a BEAST on that kit. Don't care for AAL, but props to them for snaggin him.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Nov 19, 2009)

didn't he record some of the drums for the faceless' first cd?


----------



## ittoa666 (May 29, 2010)

bulb said:


> navene is the shit, hes a ridiculous guitarist as well, fuckin asshole haha!
> hes a great fit for this band and tosin tells me he has been killin it at rehearsal!



You aren't a bad drummer yourself from what I've seen.


----------



## WaterWorkzz (Jul 11, 2010)

O.O
he shows ME up, lol
but thats not hard to beat.


----------



## Origin (Jul 11, 2010)

Fucking ANIMOSITY? I want to see this dude live


----------



## ScottyB724 (Jul 11, 2010)

Origin said:


> I want to see this dude live



From the couple times I've seen AAL so far I can safely say I've never seen another drummer be as into it or hit harder than Navene. This man is a BEAST. I think he's been known to break his drums during live sets too, I'm pretty sure I've seen the vids on youtube.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 11, 2010)

phew I saw the thread title and thought Navene had been replaced, but it's just an old thread. I saw AAL live, Navene is awesome


----------



## slayerrulesyo (Jul 12, 2010)

I thought what he was actually playing was more complicated than just the fills i.e. paradiddles and ghost notes. But watch his Animosity videos. I think they're on his youtube page. THAT will blow your mind.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 12, 2010)

technomancer said:


> phew I saw the thread title and thought Navene had been replaced, but it's just an old thread. I saw AAL live, Navene is awesome


----------



## JC7 (Nov 5, 2010)

He fucking owns the kit


----------



## btfsam (Nov 17, 2010)

technomancer said:


> phew I saw the thread title and thought Navene had been replaced, but it's just an old thread. I saw AAL live, Navene is awesome



dude same, was scared for a minute.
guy is fucking insane on the kit, never seen anyone beat the shit out of their drums like he does. He can rip retardedly hard on an axe too


not human


----------



## Quinny (Nov 17, 2010)

The fills are far from bad, very tasteful and right for the tune....but for me they're some of the 'easiest' (ha!) drumming in that clip. Give me a light year behind the kit I still wouldn't be able to sync hats and bass drum like he does starting 3:13. Awesome stuff on the whole, clearly an amazing drummer!


----------

